# chiffre clavier mac



## didierlemarin (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je possède un mac depuis 6 mois environ et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé comment verrouiller les chiffres...
Je m'explique, je suis obligé de maintenir appuyer la touche Majuscule pour taper les chiffres et quand je bloque (avec la touche du dessus), les majuscules je n'ai pas les chiffres mais &é"'...etc.
Désolé d'avance de poser une question qui me parait aussi stupide mais je cherche toujours...
Merci d'avance.
Ma config:MacBook Pro, Mac OS X, 10.6.8, 2Ghz Intel Core i7, 4Go 1333 Mhz DDR3.

Bonne et heureuse fêtes de fin d'année a tous!!


----------



## Capoblanco (30 Décembre 2011)

Préférences Système => Clavier => Méthodes de saisie => Français - numérique


----------



## Cocopop (31 Décembre 2011)

Capoblanco a dit:


> Préférences Système => Clavier => Méthodes de saisie => Français - numérique


Ah super, je ne connaissais pas cette astuce 

Merci


----------



## softdrinker (31 Décembre 2011)

+1 ! merci


----------



## didierlemarin (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas cette fonction dans clavier...
SNIF


----------



## C@cTuS (4 Janvier 2012)

Ta session est en Administrateur ? quel système utilises tu ?


----------



## PDD (4 Janvier 2012)

moi non plus en 10.6.8 je ne la vois pas...


----------



## didierlemarin (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, Oui je suis bien en admin j'ai pas de compte invité

Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
  Version du noyau :    Darwin 10.8.0
  Volume de démarrage :    Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :    Normal

Merci


----------



## didierlemarin (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et meilleurs voeux!!, je viens de trouver: aller dans
Préférences système,
langue et texte,
onglet Méthodes de saisies,
dans le menu a gauche cocher Français, puis français numérique ET décocher Français!!!
le tour est joué.....


----------



## PDD (6 Janvier 2012)

Je viens d'essayer, cela ne marche pas pour moi..


----------



## bouboucle (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Avec un mac air acheté depuis peu, malgré la sélection du français numérique rien ne change il est équivalent en tout point au clavier français..


----------



## Arlequin (5 Janvier 2014)

hello

dans préférences système>clavier>méthode de saisie, qu'y a t'il ?

le clavier ne change pas, seule la frappe des chiffres est plus aisée


----------



## bouboucle (5 Janvier 2014)

Dans méthode de saisie j'ai différents clavier français, seulement le clavier français et le clavier français numérique sont en tout point identique ne favorisant donc pas la prise de note avec chiffre :/


----------



## Arlequin (5 Janvier 2014)

et si tu ne gardes que français numérique ? 

perso, je n'ai que celui là (macbook pro 10.9.1) et il me suffit de locker les majuscules pour pouvoir accéder aux chiffres

lorsqu'il y a plusieurs claviers dans la liste, il faut prendre soin de sélectionner le bon. On peut l'afficher dans la barre supérieur de l'écran afin de s'en assurer

je sais, ça parait neuneu, mais je préfère le spécifier


----------



## bouboucle (5 Janvier 2014)

je n'ai conservé et sélectionné que celui là.
je ne peux faire en plus aucune mise à jour. Donc je ne sais pas si le clavier numérique près enregistré est défectueux ou pas :/


----------



## Arlequin (5 Janvier 2014)

bouboucle a dit:


> je ne peux faire en plus aucune mise à jour.



???  quel rapport ? 

que se passe t il ? 

mise à jour de quoi ? 

aucune mise à jour ? et ce depuis le début ? 

il est possible que ton installation soit foireuse

as tu utilisé un utilitaire de nettoyage, genre cleanmymac ou un truc du genre ?


----------



## bouboucle (5 Janvier 2014)

ce que je veux dire c'est que les deux claviers ; 
-francais
-français numérique

sont identiques c'est illogique et anormal non ?

n'y a t'il aucune mise à jour possible pour y remédier ?


----------



## Arlequin (5 Janvier 2014)

non mais ça j'ai compris

les touches sont à la même place sur les deux claviers

seule la fonction de la touche caps-lock a une fonction différente

(et peut être autre chose, mais que j'ignore)

pas de mise à jour à ma connaissance, car cela fait partie intégrante du système

sauf en cas de nettoyage sauvage, avec des utilitaires peu/pas adaptés


et ça ne répond pas à mes questions


----------



## bouboucle (5 Janvier 2014)

EUREKA !!

La dernière mise à jour de os x je sais pas quoi ne s'était pas effectué correctement !!
C'est rentré dans l'ode  

Je te remercie de ta patience et du temps que tu as passé pour me répondre  !!

123456789 Hahaha


----------



## Arlequin (5 Janvier 2014)

je n'ai rien compris, mais c'est pas grave 

bonne route


----------



## bouboucle (5 Janvier 2014)

j'ai pas tout compris non plus ^^

merci encore à toi aussi !!


----------

